# Looking for friends Portimao and surrounding



## flowerblossomz

Hello everybody!

I have been living in Portimao for over 2 years now. 

Just many of other expats I am still struggling socializing, even though I speak a decent portuguese, I have nobody to hang out with, so I hardly go out and when I do is mostly day activities which don't allow much meeting with other people.

I am looking for male or females, interested in going out for walks, dinners, lunches, beaches and all the usual stuff. 

I am female in my late 30s, work full time Mon to Fri but I am pretty much flexible after that and over the weekends when I am totally doing nothing. 

Happy to travel towards Lagos and Albufeira or meet in the middle if you are living in Faro or further down.


----------



## siobhanwf

there are several walking groups in the algarve one Carvoeiro Ramblers. However I think most of the walks are weekdays so might not suite you


----------



## flowerblossomz

Hi Siobhán, thanks for the info, but weekdays I work


----------



## MrBife

You can show up to a HHH meet anywhere in the world and find a welcome. The Algarve group are pretty active Calendar of Weekly Algarve Hash House Harrier Events highly recommended


----------



## randikev

MrBife said:


> You can show up to a HHH meet anywhere in the world and find a welcome. The Algarve group are pretty active Calendar of Weekly Algarve Hash House Harrier Events highly recommended


HHH sound good fun, are there any groups a bit further north, closer to Alcobaca maybe?


----------



## Pgmills

We have lived in Portimão now for the last two years. Most of our friends are either sport related or child related. We have some friends who volunteer at the Canil ( dog sanctuary). There is a good mix of nationalities and ages there and friendships can spring from there.


----------



## kctraveler

flowerblossomz,

Hello! I am from the U.S. and also new to Praia da Rocha...here about a week. I had moved to Madrid for the first six months of the year, but moved again as Portugal is much more expat friendly when it comes to tax law. I would love to meet up. I am female, but older than you.  I do have many friends your age and younger, though. Maybe we could meet up this weekend, if you're interested. I can't wait to meet as many people as possible. I don't know anyone this side of Madrid!

KCtraveler


----------



## FabioVasques

flowerblossomz said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> I have been living in Portimao for over 2 years now.
> 
> Just many of other expats I am still struggling socializing, even though I speak a decent portuguese, I have nobody to hang out with, so I hardly go out and when I do is mostly day activities which don't allow much meeting with other people.
> 
> I am looking for male or females, interested in going out for walks, dinners, lunches, beaches and all the usual stuff.
> 
> I am female in my late 30s, work full time Mon to Fri but I am pretty much flexible after that and over the weekends when I am totally doing nothing.
> 
> Happy to travel towards Lagos and Albufeira or meet in the middle if you are living in Faro or further down.


Hi!

Still in Portimão?


----------



## Eldon

flowerblossomz said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> I have been living in Portimao for over 2 years now.
> 
> Just many of other expats I am still struggling socializing, even though I speak a decent portuguese, I have nobody to hang out with, so I hardly go out and when I do is mostly day activities which don't allow much meeting with other people.
> 
> I am looking for male or females, interested in going out for walks, dinners, lunches, beaches and all the usual stuff.
> 
> I am female in my late 30s, work full time Mon to Fri but I am pretty much flexible after that and over the weekends when I am totally doing nothing.
> 
> Happy to travel towards Lagos and Albufeira or meet in the middle if you are living in Faro or further down.


I'm in the same boat


----------



## MrBife

Eldon said:


> I'm in the same boat


Algarve HHH moved their website - now Running | Algarve Hash House Harriers


----------



## lifeisgr8.julie

Hello - the majority of this conversation looks pretty outdated, but I am new to Portimao as of July 2022 and looking for anyone who wants to get out and explore. My Portuguese is sorely lacking at this point, although I am trying. In the meantime, I would love to converse in English with a little Portuguese sprinkled in, if one desires to encourage my learning. More importantly I would love to explore the area; walking, jogging, hiking, shopping, exploring historical sites, etc.


----------



## wendym1

lifeisgr8.julie said:


> Hello - the majority of this conversation looks pretty outdated, but I am new to Portimao as of July 2022 and looking for anyone who wants to get out and explore. My Portuguese is sorely lacking at this point, although I am trying. In the meantime, I would love to converse in English with a little Portuguese sprinkled in, if one desires to encourage my learning. More importantly I would love to explore the area; walking, jogging, hiking, shopping, exploring historical sites, etc.


Not sure if my first reply posted, so my apologies if I'm repeating! I will be coming to the area in November if you'll still be around?


----------

